# Breakfast



## Oliver1992 (Feb 6, 2013)

What's every had for breakfast today 
I had eggs and beans on toast 6cp so not bad


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 6, 2013)

15g Carbs Shreddies (No milk)
3G Carbs Mixed nuts
2G Carbs Rasberries

Total 20g carbs


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2013)

24g CHO 2x burgen toast 
7g CHO allowance for marmalade/jam
7g CHO allowance for 'filter coffee effect'

Rounded up to 40g CHO.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 6, 2013)

Banana
Sometimes mashed with fat free yogurt and 10g Grape-Nuts


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 6, 2013)

I had one of my favourites, grilled tomatoes on toast, pinch of turmeric on the toms. And a big mug of tea.


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 6, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 24g CHO 2x burgen toast
> 7g CHO allowance for marmalade/jam
> 7g CHO allowance for 'filter coffee effect'
> 
> Rounded up to 40g CHO.



I used to love eating jam on toast but for whatever reason I just havnt had it for ages. I went to buy some the other day and of course its all displayed in carbs per 100g. Which then makes you think this is really hard to work out!!

Good too see its maybe not all that bad! Ill give it ago, and put your "Jam factor" to the test!! Yum.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 6, 2013)

I was bad this morning and had a toasted tea cake with jam (45 + 5 g CHO) but my blood sugar was only 3.1 so I was allowed it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> I used to love eating jam on toast but for whatever reason I just havnt had it for ages. I went to buy some the other day and of course its all displayed in carbs per 100g. Which then makes you think this is really hard to work out!!
> 
> Good too see its maybe not all that bad! Ill give it ago, and put your "Jam factor" to the test!! Yum.



I figure that if I have a blob about the size of a heaped teaspoon it would be approx 5g CHO if it was 100% sugar - which it won't be... so i reckon on more like 3-4g or thereabouts for a teaspoonful. And of course sugar is only medium GI anyway... so it shouldn't cause too many problems spread on a low GI bread.

Even seems to work with croissants on a weekend (where the fat helps to take the edge off the spike too)


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 6, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I figure that if I have a blob about the size of a heaped teaspoon it would be approx 5g CHO if it was 100% sugar - which it won't be... so i reckon on more like 3-4g or thereabouts for a teaspoonful. And of course sugar is only medium GI anyway... so it shouldn't cause too many problems spread on a low GI bread.
> 
> Even seems to work with croissants on a weekend (where the fat helps to take the edge off the spike too)



Sorry but weekends are for sausage and bacon!!!! And more sausage!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Sorry but weekends are for sausage and bacon!!!! And more sausage!



mmmmmmmmmmm sausage...


----------



## rachelha (Feb 6, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm sausage...



You forgot the fried egg and mushrooms!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2013)

rachelha said:


> You forgot the fried egg and mushrooms!



Plus Benny's bacon of course... All in a big bap [slurp!]


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 6, 2013)

rachelha said:


> You forgot the fried egg and mushrooms!



And the tomatoes, baked beans and black pudding. You can't have a proper train smash* without ALL the bits.

* We call it a train smash in our house because it looks like a disaster on the plate.


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 6, 2013)

cup of tea, 2 slices of toast with marmite 33.2g total carb


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 6, 2013)

I was soooo bad this morning. I had a roll with sausage and bacon on it and a mug of coffee? I've been sick all week and this is the first day I actually felt like eating.....that's my excuse!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I was soooo bad this morning. I had a roll with sausage and bacon on it and a mug of coffee? I've been sick all week and this is the first day I actually felt like eating.....that's my excuse!



The only thing bad about that in BG terms Cat is the roll!

Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 6, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The only thing bad about that in BG terms Cat is the roll!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed it



I did enjoy it, yum it was so nice. I will be angelic for the rest of the week. Hubby picking up Burgen bread for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 6, 2013)

Toast (2 slices)
cup of tea

Total 41.6g carbs/CHO


----------



## Marier (Feb 6, 2013)

Cocoa Pops   30 carbs   

Benny  how can you eat Shreddies with NO MILK  ha ha ha


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 7, 2013)

Marier said:


> Cocoa Pops   30 carbs
> 
> Benny  how can you eat Shreddies with NO MILK  ha ha ha



Haha - Weird int i! I dunno It just makes it easier at work, and for some reason someone told me ages that "Milk was bad" When I was an impressionable early 20 something year old.. So I drink black tea and coffee now, and dont really have milk with my cereal. Occasionally at the weekends. I just dont really like it!!


----------



## pippaandben (Feb 7, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 24g CHO 2x burgen toast
> 7g CHO allowance for marmalade/jam
> 7g CHO allowance for 'filter coffee effect'
> 
> Rounded up to 40g CHO.


2 slices Burgen with 2 slices bacon and a small banana. Large mug of black coffee. 44g What is the allowance for "filter coffee effect"?


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 7, 2013)

Marier said:


> Cocoa Pops   30 carbs
> 
> Benny  how can you eat Shreddies with NO MILK  ha ha ha



.....ha,ha....I don't know how you can eat cocoa pops without a spike as big as Mount Etna?


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 7, 2013)

small bowl of cheerios, 1 slice of toast with marmite and a cup of tea, 40g Carb


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2013)

pippaandben said:


> What is the allowance for "filter coffee effect"?



Some people seem to get a bit of a BG lift when drinking 'proper' filter coffee.

Now we always start the day with a Cafetiere and a couple of mugs each, so I don;t really have a lot of different days to compare and contrast. It might well just be DP/FHTF (dawn phenom/feet hit the floor) but I seem to have to allow an extra 10-15g of carbs to my weekday breakfasts for the doses to work, and I've come to think of that as being 'a bit for the coffee'.


----------



## hophead (Feb 7, 2013)

Low GL Granola - yummy


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 8, 2013)

Bacon and cheese omelette. Starting BG, 4.1. No insulin. 2 hour postprandial BG, 4.8.


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 8, 2013)

DeusXM said:


> Bacon and cheese omelette. Starting BG, 4.1. No insulin. 2 hour postprandial BG, 4.8.



....got your basals spot on...or sat watching telly


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 8, 2013)

Home made yoghurt and fresh blueberries. Coffee and a slice of wholegrain toast with a scrape of bramble jam.


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 8, 2013)

2 Weetabix with milk


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing......


Basal testing at the moment........totally different results from yesterday, so will need to continue with it on Monday.....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 8, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Nothing......
> 
> 
> Basal testing at the moment........totally different results from yesterday, so will need to continue with it on Monday.....



Always running basal tests in pairs to make sure it's a trend not a one off. Pain innit!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 8, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Always running basal tests in pairs to make sure it's a trend not a one off. Pain innit!




"in pairs" is that 2 days on the run ie if you did a basal test on a Sunday at 3am then also do another on Monday at 3am?


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 8, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> "in pairs" is that 2 days on the run ie if you did a basal test on a Sunday at 3am then also do another on Monday at 3am?



ha,ha Gill.....crash dieting! No, you shouldn't really basal test in consecutive days, a) You will be exhausted, b) Hungry c) Knackered!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 8, 2013)

Phil65 said:


> ha,ha Gill.....crash dieting! No, you shouldn't really basal test in consecutive days, a) You will be exhausted, b) Hungry c) Knackered!




Cheers and lol!


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmm Saturday is bacon roll breakfast!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2013)

Regularly have 2 toast, good olive oil , lemon juice & pinch of salt.  Was olive picking a few year ago in cyprus & if you get the right amounts with nice bread


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 19, 2013)

Fruit juice first thing in the morning? What do your 2-hour PPs look like? I personally wouldn't dream of drinking fruit juice at a time when I'm already very insulin resistant.


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 20, 2013)

DeusXM said:


> Fruit juice first thing in the morning? What do your 2-hour PPs look like? I personally wouldn't dream of drinking fruit juice at a time when I'm already very insulin resistant.



....the only time I am happy drinking fruit juice is for a hypo cure, spikes me so badly otherwise!


----------

